# Hi from Arkansas



## iwantatwinkie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey guys my name is Chris. 2 cats own me, their names are Ralph and Fife. Ralph is 8 years old and he is a big boy. He weighs in at about 22lbs. Fife is 2.5 months old. I adopted him last Saturday. He has settled in very well. I am not real sure on what breed or breeds he is, my guess is a mix of tabby and maybe maine ****. I have been lurking around for a few weeks and have really enjoyed reading your posts and thought I might join in and learn from you guys. Thanks and look forward to getting to know you and your babies.








IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v365/iwantatwinkie/Image00011.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Both of your cats are absolutely gorgeous! I love longhaired cats! You're certainly not going to help those members with kitten fever! How adorable. :luv

If you've been lurking, you know we're going to want more pictures!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! Your cats are lovely! Enjoy.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such cute kitties you got there!


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! What a cute little guy you have there!


----------



## iwantatwinkie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you for welcoming me and my babies. I am looking forward to meeting you and learning from you.


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome!

your kitty's are gorgeous


----------



## doubleraven (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi - I'm pretty new to the site too. You have two very handsome guys there! And I love those blue eyes on little Fife there


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the adorable furrys! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia


----------

